# Betta-maid photomanipulation!



## astrummortis (Aug 15, 2016)

Perhaps the wet dream of those of us who love our bettas TOO much...

Have you gotten over the urge to be a mermaid? With...a mer-faun?!

My wife made this a couple moths ago and was the inspiration behind wanting to get her 'those little fish with beautiful fins,' as I called them. 










Enjoy the surreal!!


----------



## LittleMan (Jan 16, 2016)

Interesting & innovative !

Sent from my XT1045 using Tapatalk


----------



## astrummortis (Aug 15, 2016)

LittleMan said:


> Interesting & innovative !
> 
> Sent from my XT1045 using Tapatalk


Thank you! :grin2:


----------

